# Wish you were here... (Muumi's wistful longings)



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

aw, they are lovely, what a shame you are having to miss them.. 
thanks for sharing your lovely photo's.

Claire


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

My favourite new music video... Directed by Bob Harlow.
Featuring The Fletcher Street Riding Club from Philadelphia.

Fletcher Street Urban Riding Club


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

that is interesting, how they are trying to work in the community using horses.. I like the horse basket ball but I hope that otherwise they were just showing off for the camera as some of the horsemanship was shocking...


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

clairegillies said:


> that is interesting, how they are trying to work in the community using horses.. I like the horse basket ball but I hope that otherwise they were just showing off for the camera as some of the horsemanship was shocking...


Yes, it is a music video... a cinematic work, rather than a documentary or show of horsemanship, and should be viewed as that. Cinematically it is a wonderful piece, and an amazing concept; inner city kids riding horses! instead of doing the expected things we see all the time. A beautiful contrast. But also, in terms of the actual riding centre... I cannot express how much I think projects such as this should be encouraged, especially with our more at risk youth.

I think this is wonderful work all round. Not always the most 'correct' horsemanhip wise, but how wonderful to watch how much fun these children are having with their ponies, and how much they enjoy them. And yes, I do think they are showing off to the camera, at the director's request. I work in film myself, so perhaps I see things a bit differently and less literal than others, as I have learnt what works in front of a lens, versus what is reality. Anyway, we all started out rubbish riders... these children may well be on their way to being the top competitors of tomorrow! This project gives them at least the chance.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I often find my horse-fixes these days in photography I come across while doing research for work.

Charlotte Dumas' series 'Anima' captures the burial horses of Arlington in Virginia, while they are sleeping. The lighting is phenomenal. I especially love the first three images.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

And on a more personal note: a portrait taken by a photographer friend, of my own darling Sophie.

I have to frame this one, and I think I'll put it up where I can see it when I wake up every morning.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm at work on a Sunday afternoon... but mostly just waiting on a script, so killing time... and found these on my work computer. I don't really have a lot of my personal pictures on this new machine yet, so when I am working, I miss having all my photo's to sneak a look at throughout the day.

Anyway, these are of Sophie the day she first arrived four years ago. Before I bought her, I hadn't had a horse for many years; my childhood horse, Caramel, had passed away years before that.

I bought Sophie kind of impulsively. There was just something I liked about her, a connection I guess between us, from the moment I went to see her, and she walked up to me. I cannot really describe it... it was just as if our personalities aligned. I've had so many doubts that she was not exactly what I was looking for physically... she's a tiny 15hh Arab and I'm a beanstalk 5'9in, and that perhaps that I just look ridiculous on her... but she is just the most solid little horse from the start, with a good head on her shoulders. Even though I backed and started her, _she_ gave _me_ a lot of confidence, and I honestly cannot remember that there was ever a moment I felt scared or unsure around her. She has been rock solid on trails from the first time we went out, and also showed a lot of jumping talent in our lessons; she never refuses an obstacle, even if she has never seen it before, or its higher/wider than she has jumped before, and she jumps so correctly, naturally, that it is just so effortless for me to ride more correctly too.

I always meant to start competing because everyone around me are competitive jumpers or dressage riders on gorgeous, expensive,_ tall,_ horses, which I secretly envied, but with my work its never really been that viable time-wise, so I finally had to come to the realisation that I'm never going to be a competitive rider, nor would I most likely enjoy the pressures of it anyway... so, as Goldenhorse said in her recent thread, the grass really is greener on my side of the fence.

I don't need a fancy gargantuan warmblood anyway, do I? When all I ride for is the love of it. 

Sophie is my main girl, and to go out for an afternoon ride, to get away from the city and the stress and the people, she is just perfect.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I absolutely love this! A truly beautiful film.

﻿﻿http://www.nowness.com/day/2013/4/28/2993/shorts-on-sundays--wildcat

_Kahlil Joseph's Film Meditates on the Origins of an All-Black Rodeo in Oklahoma

_


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm still wasting time, about to leave the office, but not quite there yet. So here is my last submission for today (I reckon I can do multiple posts if I want, no one seems to be sharing this with me, haha)

Anyway, personally I feel as if a lot of horse photography, though undeniably beautiful, tends to tread on the side of kitsch, or becomes over 'romantic'. You know... calender photography. (I won't be making any friends on here for having this opinion.... ooooh dear! ha!) 

But I love this one, from Vikarus on deviantart:









deviantART Shop Framed Wall Art Prints & Canvas | Photography | Animals, Plants & Nature | Sun in the mane by artist ~Vikarus


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Muumi! I just love yor pictures! I am out in the boondocks so I can't watch the videos, but I am looking forward to it when I'm in town. 

I have been on the road, away from my animal peeps for short periods, like 2 weeks was the longest and by day 10, I was whimpering. It is so hard! Sending you puppy breath and nuzzles from my crew (4 horses, one donk, 3 dogs and one puppy). 

We are in the process of packing for a move to our new house! We have been renting for 2 years and had no luck finding the right (cheap and horse-tastic) place until the day after we got 30 days notice from our landlady-from-hell. The next day, we saw a 33 dry acre property that was the bull field for a huge ranch here on the Rogue River in Southern Oregon. It has a 973 sq ft cinder block house and a huge old hay barn, private dirt drive with cattle guar, and 6 strand, solid perimeter fence. The house is VERY simple but clean. Hurray!

I hate packing and moving. All that uproar makes me nervous. But it should end well. 

Hang in there, M! I will keep checking on you. And when I'm all moved, I will send you some pictures of my 4 leggedz with my new Internet! I'm listening!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been away from my horse for over a year now and we're still fine  I went to visit him back in Jan/Feb and it was loverlyyy.

You'll make it! As will they!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I had to sell my horse when we moved away from our 50 acre farm when I was in my 20's and I never thought I would own another horse again. Much to my surprise, after our mortgage was paid off I let the idea of horse ownership creep back into my mind. This being over 20 years later, makes the privilege of horse ownership all the more sweeter. Never let your dreams disappear. I have never been happier owning my horses now and for the future we'll have together. Your Arabian mare is super cute, by the way! My first love is the Arabian horse. No, I don't think you're too tall for your mare. My 5'11 husband occasionally trail rides my half Arab, Joey(he's only 14h3) and looks fine.


----------

